# XE.COM and Currency.ie



## guest1 (30 Mar 2008)

Hi, i'd like to know peoples opinions/experiences on the these sites. I need to convert a large sum of money (about €12000) to sterling in the next few weeks. I have found that based on rates quoted on the sites the savings are usually a couple of hundred sterling compared to what the banks quote. I will be going to the UK to purchase a car. As such i will need a draft to partially pay for the car and some cash for negotiation. On the basis of this. I have a couple of quick questions.


1. For those of you have ordered a draft from XE.com or currency.ie how long does it generally take for the draft to get to Ireland? Do they send it by post and are there any security implications? If i don't know who the recipient will be should i make the draft out to myself?

2. For the cash part of the transaction where am i likely to get the best rate? Should I bite the bullet and take the bad rate the banks give.

3. Would i be able to cash the GBP draft in Ireland and bring the cash with me?

4. Is it possible to setup a GBP bank account in ireland and transfer the money into that? 

Sorry for so many questions. I'd appreciate your thoughts and opinions.

Thanks


----------



## ccraig (31 Mar 2008)

why not just contact both in the morning, you'll find out yourself how much better they are in a matter of minutes


----------



## Abbeykiller (31 Mar 2008)

Are you using rates quoted by the banks or did you ring them ? Generally when transferring large sums your own bank (at least mine did) will give you a better deal and can call up their dealers and 'book' an up to the minute exchange rate.


----------



## guest1 (31 Mar 2008)

ccraig said:


> why not just contact both in the morning, you'll find out yourself how much better they are in a matter of minutes


 
Well, sometimes the answers you get aren't always what people experience in general terms, such as lead time and forth. I was looking for peoples experiences aswell.

Thanks


----------



## Frank (6 Apr 2008)

I was wondering the same, seems to be a few hundred between xe PTSB. 

How long does a draft take?

If posted to you what happens if it lost?

Can you electronic transfer directly to a car dealer for example?


----------



## ccraig (7 Apr 2008)

call them each up and banks, get best rate and ask them how, they'll have done it before


----------



## homebird001 (7 Aug 2008)

It's easy.  You ring them up & tell them how much you want to transfer & they will quote you a rate.  For me, it's always been better than the banks & there's no fee if it's over 10,000.00.  Think it's only around 15EUr anyway.  I've had no hassle & my suppliers have always been paid on time.  Best to ring them & check it out yourself


----------

